# can anyone hook me up with salt this year?



## PLOWPRO'S LLC (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any contacts for me to load up with salt this season?
I don't have any storage or equipment to load. I just want to load up and leave. I am in the NWI or south Chicago area. Thanks:


----------

